# King George wins the Revolutionary War



## Onijunbei (Sep 14, 2020)

The link is the alleged text of the Treaty of Peace signed in Paris 1783.  If one reads it one may notice something peculiar : the alleged loser of the war is dictating the terms of peace.  Since when can a loser tell the victor what to do?





Avalon Project - British-American Diplomcay : The Paris Peace Treaty of September 30, 1783

*The Definitive Treaty of Peace 1783*
In the name of the most holy and undivided Trinity.​_It having pleased the Divine Providence to dispose the hearts of the most serene and most potent Prince George the Third, by the grace of God, king of Great Britain, France, and Ireland, defender of the faith, duke of Brunswick and Lunebourg, arch-treasurer and prince elector of the Holy Roman Empire etc., and of the United States of America, to forget all past misunderstandings and differences that have unhappily interrupted the good correspondence and friendship which they mutually wish to restore, and to establish such a beneficial and satisfactory intercourse , between the two countries upon the ground of reciprocal advantages and mutual convenience as may promote and secure to both perpetual peace and harmony; and having for this desirable end already laid the foundation of peace and reconciliation by the Provisional Articles signed at Paris on the 30th of November 1782, by the commissioners empowered on each part, which articles were agreed to be inserted in and constitute the Treaty of Peace proposed to be concluded between the Crown of Great Britain and the said United States, but which treaty was not to be concluded until terms of peace should be agreed upon between Great Britain and France and his Britannic Majesty should be ready to conclude such treaty accordingly; and the treaty between Great Britain and France having since been concluded, his Britannic Majesty and the United States of America, in order to carry into full effect the Provisional Articles above mentioned, according to the tenor thereof, have constituted and appointed, that is to say his Britannic Majesty on his part, David Hartley, Esqr., member of the Parliament of Great Britain, and the said United States on their part, John Adams, Esqr., late a commissioner of the United States of America at the court of Versailles, late delegate in Congress from the state of Massachusetts, and chief justice of the said state, and minister plenipotentiary of the said United States to their high mightinesses the States General of the United Netherlands; Benjamin Franklin, Esqr., late delegate in Congress from the state of Pennsylvania, president of the convention of the said state, and minister plenipotentiary from the United States of America at the court of Versailles; John Jay, Esqr., late president of Congress and chief justice of the state of New York, and minister plenipotentiary from the said United States at the court of Madrid; to be plenipotentiaries for the concluding and signing the present definitive treaty; who after having reciprocally communicated their respective full powers have agreed upon and confirmed the following articles._

_*Article 1: *His Brittanic Majesty acknowledges the said United States, viz., New Hampshire, Massachusetts Bay, Rhode Island and Providence Plantations, Connecticut, New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina and Georgia, to be free sovereign and independent states, that he treats with them as such, and for himself, his heirs, and successors, relinquishes all claims to the government, propriety, and territorial rights of the same and every part thereof._
_*Article 2:* And that all disputes which might arise in future on the subject of the boundaries of the said United States may be prevented, it is hereby agreed and declared, that the following are and shall be their boundaries, viz.; from the northwest angle of Nova Scotia, viz., that angle which is formed by a line drawn due north from the source of St. Croix River to the highlands; along the said highlands which divide those rivers that empty themselves into the river St. Lawrence, from those which fall into the Atlantic Ocean, to the northwesternmost head of Connecticut River; thence down along the middle of that river to the forty-fifth degree of north latitude; from thence by a line due west on said latitude until it strikes the river Iroquois or Cataraquy; thence along the middle of said river into Lake Ontario; through the middle of said lake until it strikes the communication by water between that lake and Lake Erie; thence along the middle of said communication into Lake Erie, through the middle of said lake until it arrives at the water communication between that lake and Lake Huron; thence along the middle of said water communication into Lake Huron, thence through the middle of said lake to the water communication between that lake and Lake Superior; thence through Lake Superior northward of the Isles Royal and Phelipeaux to the Long Lake; thence through the middle of said Long Lake and the water communication between it and the Lake of the Woods, to the said Lake of the Woods; thence through the said lake to the most northwesternmost point thereof, and from thence on a due west course to the river Mississippi; thence by a line to be drawn along the middle of the said river Mississippi until it shall intersect the northernmost part of the thirty-first degree of north latitude, South, by a line to be drawn due east from the determination of the line last mentioned in the latitude of thirty-one degrees of the equator, to the middle of the river Apalachicola or Catahouche; thence along the middle thereof to its junction with the Flint River, thence straight to the head of Saint Mary's River; and thence down along the middle of Saint Mary's River to the Atlantic Ocean; east, by a line to be drawn along the middle of the river Saint Croix, from its mouth in the Bay of Fundy to its source, and from its source directly north to the aforesaid highlands which divide the rivers that fall into the Atlantic Ocean from those which fall into the river Saint Lawrence; comprehending all islands within twenty leagues of any part of the shores of the United States, and lying between lines to be drawn due east from the points where the aforesaid boundaries between Nova Scotia on the one part and East Florida on the other shall, respectively, touch the Bay of Fundy and the Atlantic Ocean, excepting such islands as now are or heretofore have been within the limits of the said province of Nova Scotia._
_*Article 3:* It is agreed that the people of the United States shall continue to enjoy unmolested the right to take fish of every kind on the Grand Bank and on all the other banks of Newfoundland, also in the Gulf of Saint Lawrence and at all other places in the sea, where the inhabitants of both countries used at any time heretofore to fish. And also that the inhabitants of the United States shall have liberty to take fish of every kind on such part of the coast of Newfoundland as British fishermen shall use, (but not to dry or cure the same on that island) and also on the coasts, bays and creeks of all other of his Brittanic Majesty's dominions in America; and that the American fishermen shall have liberty to dry and cure fish in any of the unsettled bays, harbors, and creeks of Nova Scotia, Magdalen Islands, and Labrador, so long as the same shall remain unsettled, but so soon as the same or either of them shall be settled, it shall not be lawful for the said fishermen to dry or cure fish at such settlement without a previous agreement for that purpose with the inhabitants, proprietors, or possessors of the ground._
_*Article 4: *It is agreed that creditors on either side shall meet with no lawful impediment to the recovery of the full value in sterling money of all bona fide debts heretofore contracted._
_*Article 5:* It is agreed that Congress shall earnestly recommend it to the legislatures of the respective states to provide for the restitution of all estates, rights, and properties, which have been confiscated belonging to real British subjects; and also of the estates, rights, and properties of persons resident in districts in the possession on his Majesty's arms and who have not borne arms against the said United States. And that persons of any other decription shall have free liberty to go to any part or parts of any of the thirteen United States and therein to remain twelve months unmolested in their endeavors to obtain the restitution of such of their estates, rights, and properties as may have been confiscated; and that Congress shall also earnestly recommend to the several states a reconsideration and revision of all acts or laws regarding the premises, so as to render the said laws or acts perfectly consistent not only with justice and equity but with that spirit of conciliation which on the return of the blessings of peace should universally prevail. And that Congress shall also earnestly recommend to the several states that the estates, rights, and properties, of such last mentioned persons shall be restored to them, they refunding to any persons who may be now in possession the bona fide price (where any has been given) which such persons may have paid on purchasing any of the said lands, rights, or properties since the confiscation._
_And it is agreed that all persons who have any interest in confiscated lands, either by debts, marriage settlements, or otherwise, shall meet with no lawful impediment in the prosecution of their just rights._

_*Article 6:* That there shall be no future confiscations made nor any prosecutions commenced against any person or persons for, or by reason of, the part which he or they may have taken in the present war, and that no person shall on that account suffer any future loss or damage, either in his person, liberty, or property; and that those who may be in confinement on such charges at the time of the ratification of the treaty in America shall be immediately set at liberty, and the prosecutions so commenced be discontinued._
_*Article 7:* There shall be a firm and perpetual peace between his Brittanic Majesty and the said states, and between the subjects of the one and the citizens of the other, wherefore all hostilities both by sea and land shall from henceforth cease. All prisoners on both sides shall be set at liberty, and his Brittanic Majesty shall with all convenient speed, and without causing any destruction, or carrying away any Negroes or other property of the American inhabitants, withdraw all his armies, garrisons, and fleets from the said United States, and from every post, place, and harbor within the same; leaving in all fortifications, the American artilery that may be therein; and shall also order and cause all archives, records, deeds, and papers belonging to any of the said states, or their citizens, which in the course of the war may have fallen into the hands of his officers, to be forthwith restored and delivered to the proper states and persons to whom they belong._
_*Article 8:* The navigation of the river Mississippi, from its source to the ocean, shall forever remain free and open to the subjects of Great Britain and the citizens of the United States._
_*Article 9:* In case it should so happen that any place or territory belonging to Great Britain or to the United States should have been conquered by the arms of either from the other before the arrival of the said Provisional Articles in America, it is agreed that the same shall be restored without difficulty and without requiring any compensation._
_*Article 10:* The solemn ratifications of the present treaty expedited in good and due form shall be exchanged between the contracting parties in the space of six months or sooner, if possible, to be computed from the day of the signatures of the present treaty. In witness whereof we the undersigned, their ministers plenipotentiary, have in their name and in virtue of our full powers, signed with our hands the present definitive treaty and caused the seals of our arms to be affixed thereto._

*Done at Paris, this third day of September in the year of our Lord, one thousand seven hundred and eighty-three.*
_D. HARTLEY (SEAL)
JOHN ADAMS (SEAL)
B. FRANKLIN (SEAL)
JOHN JAY (SEAL)_​
_Source:
Treaties and Other International Acts of the United States of America.
Edited by Hunter Miller
Volume 2
Documents 1-40 : 1776-1818
Washington : Government Printing Office, 1931. _​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: King George wins the Revolutionary War


----------



## galweg (Oct 25, 2020)

I would imagine that the loser could offer terms of surrender, and then it would be up to the winner whether they accept those terms or not.  Could be some negotiation back and forth then for the loser to amend them if agreed upon, then to offer the amended terms.


----------



## Anachronos (Oct 27, 2020)

Not only did they win, the document itself proves it:
"_prince elector of the Holy Roman Empire etc., and of the United States of America_ "
Prince George III, Prince eletor of the HRE and USA.
America is still on a tight leash, the "independence" is a lie.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 28, 2020)

We Americans won the war with French help, but what did we really win?
The Divine Right of Kings was and––believe it or not––still is s a strong force in the eyes of worldwide royalty and their dutiful, pitiful minions. The Deep State today is reported to have secret and potent ties to English monarchy, still the top dog. (Annunaki bloodlines? Maybe).

Substituting Trump for G. Washington, we can at least assume his trip last year to make some sort of "deal" with QE2 shows the power
of a royal house that is probably worth many hundreds of trillions of pound sterling and wields mighty clandestine power over other nations through secret societies and military might. Mostly American military might.

It is my personal assumption that we Americans never fully threw off royal rule 100% in 1782, but thats changing now. This may be reflected in the arrogant and haughty OP document. King George was a mentally ill buffoon, but his ministers knew what they were doing when they penned the "surrender." Why we accepted it is a mystery to me, but perhaps many revisions were performed.
Monarchies always rule in secret at any cost.

*An aside:* In the 1950s and 1960s, the British people suffered greatly when their economy was devastated by WW2. If QE2 and her family had opened the royal coffers, all could have been avoided.


----------



## BStankman (Oct 31, 2020)

This thread, along with these two threads are required reading before attempting to piece together the true history of the United States and the events that happened in 1776 and 1812.

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/america-was-stolen-by-the-holy-roman-empire.959/https://stolenhistory.net/threads/which-13th-amendment.707/
Both 1867 Colorado and 1876 Wyoming list the true 13th amendment.  And what you are taught was the 13th is listed as 14.


 ​


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Nov 17, 2020)

Anachronos said:


> Not only did they win, the document itself proves it:
> "_prince elector of the Holy Roman Empire etc., and of the United States of America_ "
> Prince George III, Prince eletor of the HRE and USA.
> America is still on a tight leash, the "independence" is a lie.


Or a cleverly hidden truth. Independence. In dependence.


----------



## fauxreal (Dec 4, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Union_Flag
Check out the very first original flag for the US. Looks nearly exactly like...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_the_East_India_Company
The reason for using the flag?

"While the field of your flag must be new in the details of its design, it need not be entirely new in its elements. There is already in use a flag, I refer to the flag of the East India Company." 

In other words, if I'm reading this correctly, why use a unique flag for America when we can just use our enemy's flag?


----------



## torgo (Jan 9, 2021)

As KD put it in his post on Norumbega talking about coincidences in the War of 1812 like similar uniform design, "We could wonder how these armies could fight each other in the dark. We could find a plausible explanation as to why their uniforms look like they all came from the same designer. Me personally, _I start to think that they were representing the same side_. " This has been my thinking as well lately, that the US and Britain were actually fighting the old Empire and it they were written into history as enemies. This post here helps confirm it. Also, I had read a while ago about someone digging up in research that Ben Franklin was funding supplies for both the British and Americans, so this would make more sense in light of this information. So when Paul Revere said "The British are coming! The British are coming!", maybe he meant they were coming to help.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have little doubt Ben Franklin made a few bucks on the war, many military suppliers did. He also spent quality time in French salons courting the powerful elites with his charm and frontier-style fur hat. He was in a good position to wheel and deal. They didn't put his face on the US $100 bill for nothing!


In any war, banks and contractors always make money. The East India Co. certainly did, so you could say the British won some economic prizes, but also at a great cost of ships, men, and materiel. Ill bet the cost-benefit ratio of the American Revolution was tight.

As for KD's comments on uniforms, he was way off base since there is no conspiracy there. Troops rarely fought at night, the dangers of friendly fire all too evident in an age of torches, candles, and lanterns. They did, however, maneuver and march in the dark. See: Washington at the battle of Trenton.

We should understand that military fashion has always been...in fashion. Even today its in vogue.
In 1812 and 1776, Americans chose the Continental European and British model for uniforms with slight variations in color and trim pieces. This was a more gentlemanly era where armies were turned out in very snappy dress. The exception was American militia, irregulars, and backwoodsman riflemen who wore a varied mix of ad hoc styles including cotton hunting shirts and fringed buckskins.

The Scottish regiments always wore kilts and tartans, which is the exception on the British side.
Headwear was very different on all sides, but the wool uniform wasn't for the most part.
Americans had to modify British uniforms with dye and fit them to troops via hordes of women camp followers; this was true in both wars.
I will say the British always were the most well-turned out per capita, but I like buckskins myself.

Below are illustrations regarding the 1812 conflict:



Is the only good thing about war the resulting fashion? Maybe.

 *PEACE*


----------



## Mabzynn (Jan 9, 2021)

One major thing to understand when tackling this is that the US Constitution in itself was a coup upon the 13 states sovereignty.  Which is why the Constitution in this country is worth less than toilet paper and the current Supreme Court only exists to infringe upon the "unalienable" rights even further.

Article 6 of the Confederation -  *No state or official may accept foreign gifts or titles, and granting any title of nobility is forbidden to all.*

Here's a little clue:

Article 13 of the Confederation - *Declares that the Articles shall be perpetual, and may be altered only with the approval of Congress and the ratification of all the state legislatures.*

Now... who was the US Constitution signed by and when?  Definitely not the *Congress of the Confederation.*

In* September 17, 1787 *is when the document was signed but it was somehow adopted on *June 21, 1788 *when only 9 state legislatures had ratified it which was against Article 13 that required all state legislatures to ratify it.

Follow the timeline:



Now comes the transition:




Yet somehow in 1787 a new Constitutional Convention (aka Federal Convention / Philadelphia Convention) led by George Washington (not the President of the Confederation Congress) convened and developed the US Constitution.

The story goes - *Troubles with the existing Confederation of States finally convinced the Continental Congress, in February 1787, to call for a convention of delegates to meet in May in Philadelphia "to devise such further provisions as shall appear to them necessary to render the constitution of the Federal Government adequate to the exigencies of the Union." *

So a governing body that stopped existing in 1781 (loaded with Esquires - foreign titles) was able to call for a convention to determine a new Federal Government.  The President of the Confederation Congress never even signed the Constitution.

"We the People"... has been a mechanism to control the minds of men for far longer than history tells us.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 9, 2021)

Do you have idea what is going down in the USA in the next few weeks?


Mabzynn said:


> One major thing to understand when tackling this is that the US Constitution in itself was a coup upon the 13 states sovereignty. Which is why the Constitution in this country is worth less than toilet paper and the current Supreme Court only exists to infringe upon the "unalienable" rights even further.


----------



## GenXrated (Jan 18, 2021)

Anachronos said:


> Not only did they win, the document itself proves it:
> "_prince elector of the Holy Roman Empire etc., and of the United States of America_ "
> Prince George III, Prince eletor of the HRE and USA.
> America is still on a tight leash, the "independence" is a lie.


indeed


----------



## Ivalon Olga (Feb 9, 2021)

torgo said:


> As KD put it in his post on Norumbega talking about coincidences in the War of 1812 like similar uniform design, "We could wonder how these armies could fight each other in the dark. We could find a plausible explanation as to why their uniforms look like they all came from the same designer. Me personally, _I start to think that they were representing the same side_. " This has been my thinking as well lately, that the US and Britain were actually fighting the old Empire and it they were written into history as enemies. This post here helps confirm it. Also, I had read a while ago about someone digging up in research that Ben Franklin was funding supplies for both the British and Americans, so this would make more sense in light of this information. So when Paul Revere said "The British are coming! The British are coming!", maybe he meant they were coming to help.



You're right. It looks like it. Falsification of the same type.
This is exactly what happened in Russia - Napoleon and Alexander 1 fought together against states, the memory of which was erased by falsification. Napoleon and Alexander 1 gave orders to the same marshals in letters in French. And then Russia was created and existed until the end as a colony of France, or rather the royal family, Franco-Anglo-German.
In the official history, Alexander 1 and Napoleon allegedly fought among themselves.


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 15, 2021)

King George (it seems) was 'placed in a mental asylum' - at least that's what they WANTus to believe. However, there's a lot of evidence to demonstrate that good ole King Georgy-baby just went on to be George Washington.


----------



## torgo (Apr 15, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> King George (it seems) was 'placed in a mental asylum' - at least that's what they WANTus to believe. However, there's a lot of evidence to demonstrate that good ole King Georgy-baby just went on to be George Washington.



do you have a good source for this? I've heard of it, but haven't come across anything convincing. Thanks


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 15, 2021)

torgo said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > King George (it seems) was 'placed in a mental asylum' - at least that's what they WANTus to believe. However, there's a lot of evidence to demonstrate that good ole King Georgy-baby just went on to be George Washington.
> ...


Sure........somewhere.....I'll find it post it here.


----------

